# Mice and Imac Fantasy



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I put Jesse in the three tier Imac Fantasy last night and he was still there this morning. But am I running a risk? (he was the escapee from the gabber rex).

Thanks


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2011)

Did he chew out of the gabber, or find a hole?


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

The Imac Fantasy has bar spacing of about 1cm doesn't it? I'd say he'll be fine in it.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Did he chew out of the gabber, or find a hole?


There are a few holes on the GR that I had covered with double layers of cardboard on the outside of the hole...didn't think he would be able to get a hold of it....but he was muh too clever for that 



Snippet said:


> The Imac Fantasy has bar spacing of about 1cm doesn't it? I'd say he'll be fine in it.


Yeah looked about that...good! He's gone from a nice sized GR to a 3-tier fantasy cage....that'll teach him....kinda


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

gabbers are buggers for small small critters escaping :lol: my old robo got through the holes in the top of it, the ones for the weird water bottles, i have them thoroughly tapped up for my now robos

as for the fantasy, i now its suitable to house chinese hammies, i have 1 in 1, so it should be ok for a mousie


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> gabbers are buggers for small small critters escaping :lol: my old robo got through the holes in the top of it, the ones for the weird water bottles, i have them thoroughly tapped up for my now robos
> 
> as for the fantasy, i now its suitable to house chinese hammies, i have 1 in 1, so it should be ok for a mousie


YES it was one of those holes he got out of!!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

niki87 said:


> YES it was one of those holes he got out of!!!


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

put something none chewable in the hole, then tape over the top, thats how i sorted mine, stupid holes


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> put something none chewable in the hole, then tape over the top, thats how i sorted mine, stupid holes


You mean they can chew through cardboard


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Bobby lived in an Imac for a couple of months with no escape attempts. then he/I got bored, he thinks hes a gypsy hes had that many cages  Having said that he is on the portly side for a mouse so I think he couldnt fit through many cage bars .


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Bobby lived in an Imac for a couple of months with no escape attempts. then he/I got bored, he thinks hes a gypsy hes had that many cages  Having said that he is on the portly side for a mouse so I think he couldnt fit through many cage bars .


Haha bless him! Jesse is now fully grown I think but is not a big mouse!


----------

